# Plasticen (?)



## Lopes

Goedemiddag, 
Google doet vermoeden dat het meervoud (of mannelijk/vrouwelijk) van 'plastic' als 'plastice' geschreven wordt.. Dus bijvoorbeeld _een plastice zak_. 

Klopt dit? Het lijkt mij zo'n vreemde spelling, en de eerste uitspraak die in me opkomt is _plastiese_. Maar een andere spelling zou ik niet direct weten.. Plasticce? Plasticke? 

(Ohja, een _plastieken zakske_ is voor mij niet echt een optie )


----------



## HKK

Het woord plastic verandert volgens mij nooit. Een vorm als 'plastice' ziet er inderdaad op z'n minst vreemd uit. In Vlaanderen leer je zoiets op school omdat iedereen 'een plastieken zakske' zegt  Dus voelt de leraar Nederlands de nood om ons te vertellen dat het ding een 'plastic zakje' heet.


----------



## Suehil

Ik zou altijd 'een plastieke zak' schrijven, maar of ik gelijk heb, dat weet ik niet.


----------



## Joannes

*Plastic* wordt inderdaad niet verbogen. En *plastieken* eigenlijk ook niet (met <n> btw, vgl. *houten*, *porseleinen* enz..)

Voor het verschil, zie hier.

(En voor de Vlamingen die het verschil niet meteen zien : normatief hoor je *plastic* als *plestik* (met de klemtoon op de eerste lettergreep) uit te spreken.)


----------



## CapnPrep

Lopes said:


> Google doet vermoeden dat het meervoud (of mannelijk/vrouwelijk) van 'plastic' als 'plastice' geschreven wordt.. Dus bijvoorbeeld _een plastice zak_.


_Een zak_ is geen meervoud…

Stofadjectieven worden niet verbogen:
                            Adjectieven zonder verbogen vorm [2]


----------



## Lopes

CapnPrep said:


> _Een zak_ is geen meervoud…



Je meent het. 


Goed, dus een plastic emmer en plastic stoelen. 

Maar wat dan als je bijvoorbeeld dit hebt: 

"Kan je me die vork even aangeven?"
"Welke?"
"Die plastic (??)"

Of kan je dan echt alleen maar zeggen "Die van plastic"?


----------



## Joannes

Haha, tja, goed punt. In wat ik spreek is dat gewoon *die plastieke*, maar ja, AN zal dat wel niet niet zijn. Inderdaad, *die van plastic* allicht; gewoon *die plastic* op zich is raar.


----------



## Sauv

Die plasticen? Ik zeg ook meestal 'van plastic', maar 'die plasticen' zou mij ook niet vreemd in de oren klinken, al weet ik niet of het juist is.


----------



## HKK

Wat je zegt of niet zegt is natuurlijk niet mijn zaak, maar formeel gezien bestaat het woord "plasticen" niet. In Vlaanderen zeg je gewoon

-Waar is die vork?
-Welke?
-Die plastieken!

Maar volgens vrt-taal is dat dus een uiting van bijvoorbeeld minachting. Zucht. Wat willen ze eigenlijk?

Misschien kunnen we 'plastic' vergelijken met andere onverbuigbare stofnamen zoals 'nikkel'.

-Is dat een nikkel ring of een zilveren ring?
Hierop kun je wel antwoorden...
-Een zilveren.
Maar niemand zou ooit zeggen...
-Een nikkel.
Misschien zou je wel _on the spot_ improviseren...
-Een nikkelen.
Maar het meest standaard antwoord lijkt me toch...
-Een van nikkel.

'Een nikkelen' is net als 'een plasticen': een vorm die (volgens mij) niet in het woordenboek staat maar gemakkelijk te vormen is. Het resultaat is een vorm die misschien wel een beetje raar klinkt maar ook vaak van pas komt, wat het grote aantal Google hits voor 'plasticen' zou verklaren.


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> maar *formeel gezien* bestaat het woord "plasticen" niet.
> 
> In Vlaanderen zeg je gewoon
> 
> -Die plastieken!


 
Ahja... 



			
				HKK said:
			
		

> Misschien kunnen we 'plastic' vergelijken met andere onverbuigbare stofnamen zoals 'nikkel'.
> 
> -Is dat een nikkel ring of een zilveren ring?
> Hierop kun je wel antwoorden...
> -Een zilveren.
> Maar niemand zou ooit zeggen...
> -Een nikkel.
> Misschien zou je wel _on the spot_ improviseren...
> -Een nikkelen.
> Maar het meest standaard antwoord lijkt me toch...
> -Een van nikkel.
> 
> 'Een nikkelen' is net als 'een plasticen': een vorm die (volgens mij) niet in het woordenboek staat maar gemakkelijk te vormen is. Het resultaat is een vorm die misschien wel een beetje raar klinkt maar ook vaak van pas komt, wat het grote aantal Google hits voor 'plasticen' zou verklaren.


 
Hmm, dat is wel interessant. Ik zou ook zeggen _nikkelen, _dat dat verkeerd zou zijn is nooit in me opgekomen..


----------



## Sauv

Lopes said:


> Ahja...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, dat is wel interessant. Ik zou ook zeggen _nikkelen, _dat dat verkeerd zou zijn is nooit in me opgekomen..


 
Inderdaad, denk maar aan het beroemde lied 'Nikkelen Nelis' van Wim Sonneveld.


----------

